# Heading To Tidewater Virginia This June



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well my daughter is graduating High School in June. So I will be hitching up the Rolling Suite and heading south for the big ceremony. There are several places I am looking at, but would like the input from our Norfolk/Virginia Beach, Virginia contingent. Thanks in advance!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Well my daughter is graduating High School in June. So I will be hitching up the Rolling Suite and heading south for the big ceremony. There are several places I am looking at, but would like the input from our Norfolk/Virginia Beach, Virginia contingent. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Eric


Hey Mr. OUTBACKERman, you met my sister & BIL this weekend - they live in Newport News ...just around the corner. No doubt that camping info from camping folks here on OBers would be prime...but - for enough of the right kind of beer - Sue/Andy may be a contact for you, as well. Just thought....


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I would stay here in a supersite http://www.htpvabeach.com. We have stayed here many times and is one of best in the area. The only thing some people don't like is the jet flyovers from next door.

Will


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well my daughter is graduating High School in June. So I will be hitching up the Rolling Suite and heading south for the big ceremony. There are several places I am looking at, but would like the input from our Norfolk/Virginia Beach, Virginia contingent. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Eric


Hey Mr. OUTBACKERman, you met my sister & BIL this weekend - they live in Newport News ...just around the corner. No doubt that camping info from camping folks here on OBers would be prime...but - for enough of the right kind of beer - Sue/Andy may be a contact for you, as well. Just thought....

[/quote]

Indeed!! I forgot about that!! And consider my 6 pack in your fridge down payment!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Is he really looking for a campsite, or is this a devious plot to escape the wrath of wolfwood









From what I read on another post, if any thing he'll most likley be sleeping in a tent









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> Is he really looking for a campsite, or is this a devious plot to escape the wrath of wolfwood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed, if that's his game....he's lost already. He's going into MY SISTER's backyard.....









I do think campgrounds still accept reservations from tenters.....don't they? Even from x-Navy?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Ed, if that's his game....he's lost already. He's going into MY SISTER's backyard.....









[/quote]

Wow ! I'm really sorry to learn of his awaiting fate. And to think we were wanting to attend some type of NE rally this year and finally get to almost everyone from that part of the country.

Nuff said I didn't mean to hijack his thread.

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> Wow ! I'm really sorry to learn of his awaiting fate. And to think we were wanting to attend some type of NE rally this year and finally get to almost everyone from that part of the country.


Ed, Eric would be the first to tell you that his fate is in his own hands (well - he would be but I got there first







) No reason to put off coming to a Rally - you'll still get to meet almost everyone


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Wow ! I'm really sorry to learn of his awaiting fate. And to think we were wanting to attend some type of NE rally this year and finally get to almost everyone from that part of the country.


Ed, Eric would be the first to tell you that his fate is in his own hands (well - he would be but I got there first







) No reason to put off coming to a Rally - you'll still get to meet almost everyone








[/quote]

Oh there WILL be a rally before my Impending Doom!! Come hell or high water!! The New England Spring Kick Off Rally (NESKOR) will happen!!

Bet your bottom dollar!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Oh there WILL be a rally before my Impending Doom!! Come hell or high water!! The New England Spring Kick Off Rally (NESKOR) will happen!!


Oh man, Eric! That concession came waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too easy! You sure know how to take the fun out of it all, don't you?!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Oh there WILL be a rally before my Impending Doom!! Come hell or high water!! The New England Spring Kick Off Rally (NESKOR) will happen!!


Oh man, Eric! That concession came waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too easy! You sure know how to take the fun out of it all, don't you?!









[/quote]

I don't want to disappoint you Wolfie!! But it could mean that there are other hidden agendas lurking in the future MMMWWWAAA HAA HAA!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You pass thru NJ in June, you better let me know, I ll be somewhere on the route with a coffee in hand.









John


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oh there WILL be a rally before my Impending Doom!! Come hell or high water!! The New England Spring Kick Off Rally (NESKOR) will happen!!

Bet your bottom dollar!!
[/quote]

NESCOR
















Wellll that could be something to really look foward to







, while trying to get through the winter time blues.

Ed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You pass thru NJ in June, you better let me know, I ll be somewhere on the route with a coffee in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I like that!!


----------

